# A better fuel funnel for diesel BMWs



## acme (Jul 16, 2013)

Let's say you have a portable fuel container and want to add Diesel fuel to your late model BMW. You would not want to use the BMW-supplied little black funnel. That will clearly make a mess. Nor do you want to remove the interlock mechanism in the car's fuel filler because it is effective at preventing mistakes. What to do? 

Here is the solution: make your own funnel.

The fuel filler interlock is mechanical (no magnets are involved): two levers must be pushed aside simultaneously to allow the metal flap to open. The contact points of the two levers are just visible when you have the fuel cap off: they are black instead of the stainless steel of the rest of the filler opening.

A 24mm tube will open both levers simultaneously. A 21mm tube will press one lever but not the other, so the flap stays shut. Diesel nozzles at the gas station are 24mm, outer diameter; gasoline nozzles are 21mm.

Buy a Lisle 17232 Right Angle Funnel ($10.31 on Amazon). Using a calipers, locate the point at which the outer diameter of the tube is 24mm and saw it off right there. If you are accurate, you will find that the shortened Right Angle Funnel will stay in place in the car's fuel filler tube and you will be able to pour fuel from a gas can into the 3 inch wide funnel without spilling. 

The funnel will stand off from the car and it's orientation will be exactly vertical, unlike the little black BMW funnel which is straight, not angled, and has an opening too small to be able to pour anything down it without spilling fuel all over you and your car.

If pictures would be helpful, let me know and I'll upload a couple.

If you don't have a calipers or don't think you can make the adaptation on your own, let me know, and I'll do it for you.

Acme


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

OK, I'm puzzled, because it sounds to me as though you've solved a problem that does not seem to exist. If you are pouring your fuel from an open 5 gallon bucket, maybe a wide mouth funnel would useful. I dunno about you, but I don't often have diesel fuel in such a container.

I do, however, occasionally have a yellow 5 gallon fuel container, which came with a pouring spout, and I've often used that to fuel cars, including my X5 35d. I've never had a problem pouring fuel into the filler neck without even attempting to use what you call the "BMW provided funnel." It is actually an adapter designed to enable you to fuel from an oversize truck fuel nozzle, but whatever.

So, thanks for your offer of assistance, but I don't understand why it is needed. Maybe I'm dense or something.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Michael47 said:


> It is actually an adapter designed to enable you to fuel from an oversize truck fuel nozzle, but whatever.


Its designed to let you fill diesel at a station that has gas sized nozzles on the diesel pump. At least according to BMW.

It sounds to me like he was searching for a solution on how to fill off road diesel into the car :dunno:


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Acme thanks. I lost the BMW supplied funnel anyway but have 4 x 20 liter jerry cans that I sometimes fill up with fuel.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoooper said:


> Its designed to let you fill diesel at a station that has gas sized nozzles on the diesel pump. At least according to BMW.
> 
> It sounds to me like he was searching for a solution on how to fill off road diesel into the car :dunno:


I'm pretty sure it is an adaptor to allow you to fill from the larger truck sized nozzles. I've used it maybe twice in 5-1/2 years. It is an accident waiting to happen.:tsk:


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> I'm pretty sure it is an adaptor to allow you to fill from the larger truck sized nozzles. I've used it maybe twice in 5-1/2 years. It is an accident waiting to happen.:tsk:


I dunno about the accident part, I took it as a possible emergency thing, where you are down to fumes in the middle of nowhere and the wee hours of the morning, and the only diesel pump for miles has a truck nozzle on it.

Otherwise, it is supremely un-necessary. But I'm still leaving it in the back, just in case.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Just FYI, its definitely an emergency adapter, but it definitely is intended for adapting to gas sized nozzles dispensing diesel, though can also be used for working with the big nozzles.



BMW Press Release said:


> BMW diesel misfueling protection:
> Helping to avoid a costly mistake
> The popularity of diesel vehicles has lead to the unfortunate incidence of diesel drivers accidentally refuel their vehicles with gasoline. In order to avoid this, BMW developed a diesel misfueling protection system. A typical unleaded gasoline refueling nozzle has a diameter of 21mm (0.83 inches) whereas a typical ultra-low sulfur diesel refueling nozzle has a diameter of 24 mm (0.94 inches). Both the X5 xDrive35d and the 335d are equipped with a spring-loaded flap covering the refueling opening. If anyone attempts to insert a refueling nozzle that is smaller than 24mm, the door will not open, preventing the accidental insertion of an unleaded gasoline nozzle.
> In the event that a driver encounters a diesel pump that has been fitted with a gasoline nozzle that the protection system will not accept, each BMW Advanced Diesel comes with an adapter housed in an air-tight container.





Adapter Label said:


> *Diesel Misfueling Protection Bypass Adapter*
> *Caution:Use only approved ULSD diesel fuel. Automotive pump shutoff will not function and overfilling can occur when using this adapter.* The BMWs filler neck is equipped with a diesel misfueling protection system to prevent gasoline from being pumped into the vehicle. This Diesel Misfueling Protection Bypass Adapter can be used to refuel the vehicle in emergency circumstances where the fuel station is using the approved diesel fuel, but has a nonconforming-sized diesel filling nozzle (for instance: gasoline nozzles have a smaller, 21mm diameter), or is using a commercial sized diesel nozzle.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I had my first occasion to try to use the diesel fueling adapter. It is a POS requiring more hands than I am willing to dirty. I kept it for EMERGENCIES, but canceled the truck diesel transaction and drove across the street to a 24mm nozzle.

I did whine to my IDiesel parts supplier, hoping that he'll notice a better design. I did not expect such a POS design from VW/BMW.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I use the adapter for a different reason. I use cetane booster/diesel kleen every fill up. I insert adapter, insert funnel into adapter, measure proper amount of additive into measuring cup and pour in. I then remove adapter and pump with normal 24 mm diesel nozzle. I have tried direct pour in from measuring cup and it makes a mess unless you pour REALLY slow.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Doug Huffman said:


> I had my first occasion to try to use the diesel fueling adapter. It is a POS requiring more hands than I am willing to dirty. I kept it for EMERGENCIES, but canceled the truck diesel transaction and drove across the street to a 24mm nozzle.
> 
> I did whine to my IDiesel parts supplier, hoping that he'll notice a better design. I did not expect such a POS design from VW/BMW.


Which, of course, is why the "kit" includes a pair of nitrile gloves. If they weren't there, it means somebody used them, time to replace them. The central question, since the thing does work, however cheap the design, is how much money do you want to pay for a thing intended primarily to create peace of mind in the hesitant new owner who has never had to look for diesel before? A thing that, in fact, hardly anyone will EVER actually need to use?

It is, in fact, functional. It requires you to mind what you are doing much more closely than usual, and it is very helpful to have/use those rubber gloves. It will save your bacon should you ever actually get stranded somewhere in desperate need of fuel, with only a large diameter truck nozzle available. But nobody who plans ahead even a little, who buys fuel before they are down to fumes, is ever going to need it, for almost always, as you found out, there IS a suitable nozzle nearby, you just have to look around for it.

In 2009, having driven a Jetta TDI since 2001 so I wasn't unfamiliar with the situation, I chose to drag a travel trailer from coast to coast and back with a Jeep Libby diesel. Knowing that the trailer would cut my mileage in half, and that quite a bit of the planned trip was in areas where filling stations of any kind were likely to be few and far between, I went looking for such an adapter. VW sold one for $11; but the BMW one was priced at $6. Exact same kit, as far as I could tell, a plastic tube in which to keep the thing, useful once wet with diesel, the adapter itself, pair of nitirile gloves, and instructions that noted you would not be able to count on the auto shutoff, so mind what you are doing.

You know what? I still haven't used it, in spite of doing a similar trip on other highways in 2011. But I haven't taken it out of the Jeep, either. Nor have I taken it out of the X5. It's like the flares and the tow strap. You never know when it just might actually come in handy.


----------



## Ivon (5 mo ago)

Hoooper said:


> Just FYI, its definitely an emergency adapter, but it definitely is intended for adapting to gas sized nozzles dispensing diesel, though can also be used for working with the big nozzles.


Thanks BMW for installing an accident preventive mechanism to the fuel tank. Unfortunately my local agent had not supplied this adapter when I bought my car, a 520d 10 years back. This would be useful in my country where more than 70% of diesel pumps are equipped with the smaller (21mm) nozzles. I think many cars have broken this mechanism by forceful entering the nozzle. LA - Prestige Motors, Sri Lanka


----------



## catherinefryett (2 mo ago)

I think this is all very helpful. I went across France recently, where there really are fuel shortages. In case I could not find a station with my preferred "posh"diesel, I took a 5 litre can with me. I managed without needing the 5 litres. Now that I am back I went to put the 5 litres in the tank and discovered the funnel I have would not open the inner flap. I am glad not to have to find that out on a VERY quiet French back road. I shall follow the above instructions, with gratitude, and make sure it works. A risk is a risk no matter how slight. If the consequences are potentially great. Remove the risk if you can. Always.


----------

